# My dog runs from the leash



## geekbruin (Jul 22, 2009)

My dog runs away from me and play games with me when it's time to leash up. It doesn't matter what type of collar or harness I use on her. Once I get the leash on, usually through some form of trickery or once in a while she'll just submit, she's fine and is happy to go out. Being on leash is always fun for her. Ironically, she's really good on leash, she doesn't pull and sits and stays on command.

Any ideas on how I can improve her recall when it's time to leash up? If I have the leash in my hand and use treats she still won't come. She's too smart.


----------



## RedyreRottweilers (Dec 17, 2006)

She would be staying in for quite some time if she belonged to me, then. I don't play these games with dogs. I would get the leash, get a chair, a good book, and some treats. Then I would put the chair by the doorway, sit down, with my leash and treats, and pay no attention to the dog until she came towards me. I would treat for any movement towards me, or any moves to get near me. On a dog like this, I might also leave a 6 to 8" tab hanging from her collar for a while so you can get hold of her. She would get praised and treated any time I reached for her collar.

Another thing would be to leash up your other dog and go out WITHOUT her. One way or the other you have to stop playing her game, and make things by your rules. 

I would spend as much time as possible rewarding her when the leash is in your hand, and for touching her collar.


----------



## geekbruin (Jul 22, 2009)

Thanks, that makes sense. I know enough to know that's what I should do but when you're ready to go and are already running late it's so hard to stay consistent.

We have tried leaving with Logan and left Sookie inside. She cries and you can hear her paw and jump at the door. Then when we come back in she's back to the same games. Do you think, if for example, we were going out for a walk, that I should go ahead and walk Logan (an hour long walk!) without her? Or should we come back inside and then go back outside as soon as she starts playing games again?


----------



## JiveDadson (Feb 22, 2010)

Mine used to do that, but now when I grab the leashes they throw a short party and then hop up onto the sofa, which is the leashing area. (I don't like stooping.) They remain absolutely still for me to put the collars and leashes on.

You can desensitize the dogs to the leash using treats, preferably with a clicker. But the most effective thing is to make the walk great fun for them.


----------



## wvasko (Dec 15, 2007)

RedyreRottweilers said:


> She would be staying in for quite some time if she belonged to me, then. I don't play these games with dogs. I would get the leash, get a chair, a good book, and some treats. Then I would put the chair by the doorway, sit down, with my leash and treats, and pay no attention to the dog until she came towards me. I would treat for any movement towards me, or any moves to get near me. On a dog like this, I might also leave a 6 to 8" tab hanging from her collar for a while so you can get hold of her. She would get praised and treated any time I reached for her collar.
> 
> Another thing would be to leash up your other dog and go out WITHOUT her. One way or the other you have to stop playing her game, and make things by your rules.
> 
> I would spend as much time as possible rewarding her when the leash is in your hand, and for touching her collar.


*OP
This is nothing against you,* it's amazing how many posters have a thread for a problem that basic obedience like a sit command in your case or different problems, different commands would stop problem completely. Unless this is a puppy which I then allow a lot of free rein, a good obedience class/work cures all. If a class is not available there are many good books to start your dog properly.

Red's no-nonsense reply is a good way to start as being able to put on a lead in an emergency situation could be important.


----------



## geekbruin (Jul 22, 2009)

Thanks for all the replies. Sorry for the late response, It looks like I'm not getting email notices for this thread anymore.

I know that these are common training problems that are exacerbated by my impatience to just get out the door. I'm resolved to wait her out today. I know it's going to drive Logan nuts, being leashed up, me with treats, just sitting there, but that's how it's going to be.


----------



## RedyreRottweilers (Dec 17, 2006)

Other things to try:

Put the collar and leash on before every meal, and before every treat. If they lounge with you in the evening, put the collar and leash on. I would be putting it on and taking it off many MANY times per day, always paired with something the dog really likes.


----------



## JiveDadson (Feb 22, 2010)

geekbruin said:


> Thanks for all the replies. Sorry for the late response, It looks like I'm not getting email notices for this thread anymore.
> 
> I know that these are common training problems that are exacerbated by my impatience to just get out the door. I'm resolved to wait her out today. I know it's going to drive Logan nuts, being leashed up, me with treats, just sitting there, but that's how it's going to be.


You do not have to do anything that will drive her nuts. What is your plan exactly? I thought the goal was getting her to sit still for the leash to go on. She will probably start doing that on her own when she learns that leash-on = good-things-happen (like a pleasant, happy trip outside). But in any case, it's a simple behavior to teach.

1, If you have not already, load the clicker. If you do not know what that means, ask.
2. Stand or sit where you want to be when you put the leashes on.
3. Pick up the leash as you click. Throw her a treat. Repeat a few times.
4. Wait for her to move toward the leash, even a little, even if at random. When she does, immediately click and then treat (CAT).
5. Continually raise the criterion for a CAT ... Coming closer. Not retreating. Allowing leash to touch her lightly.... etc. etc...
6. Once she sits still while you put the leash on, remove it and repeat - leash/click/treat - five or ten times.

Always click immediately when she comes closer to the goal. At the end, put the leash on and click simultaneously. Then treat.

You don't have to do this when you want to take her for a walk. It's probably best not to do it then.


----------



## TxRider (Apr 22, 2009)

I would likely just go out for a walk with the leash and leave the dog home... 

Come and leash up or sit here and miss the walk and the fun, your choice dog...

Mine go nuts for their leash, and will do anything to get me to hook it up...


----------

